# We Appreciate Your Vote! May 2018 Tractor Of The Month Poll Starts Now!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This is for the May 2018 Tractor Of The Month winner! Please take a few seconds, and vote for who you think deserves to win this months Tractor Of The Month for May 2018! The Ford 420 was selected for it's practical usefulness with the loader and the canopy. Our entire staff thanks you for your support!

For more information on DrBaily's Mower cycle, please click HERE










For more information on Gbuddsr John Deer model H, please click HERE 










For more information on Donald A Ford 420, please click HERE


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

This has to be the worsted lineup I have ever seen. I love the creation of a one off, the restoration of an old piece of iron and I am a ford man. How do you expect me to make a decision. Awg! going to have to think about this one.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Amen to that!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Lots of things at play recently. These tractors each month are selected by our entire staff. We're running out of good choices in our selection process, at least one of our moderators is working horribly long hours and doesn't have a whole lot of time to spend here at the moment, and frankly, interest in this event is vastly almost non existent. We bust our butt each month to try to get people here to play! I myself, literally inviting every single person I see on the forum when I'm present, to vote, and even ask them to click HERE  to vote. You should see how many private messages I sent out last month alone. Hundreds! What did we get...? 26 votes? We really do appreciate those who faithfully vote each month.

In the past, we've even asked the community to help us in coming up with nominations, and at times, we felt like we were running a pledge drive on public TV, with our high pressure coaxing, and only one or so members pitching in. Trust us, we really do put a lot of effort in to these, and we truly appreciate our supporters!

The biggest help would be for our new members to not only vote, but also pitch in their tractors to our registry so that we have more choices. Also, if you guys would prefer we allow you guys to make the nominations, this would be my first choice, it's just that we never could get participation. In my tweaked sense of humor, I added the 4th poll choice, because we literally get hundreds of views of the poll, but only 20 some votes. It's frustrated the entire staff believe us! I thought maybe a 4th choice would get some of our members who click to look at the poll, but don't vote....... to vote, even if its for nothing?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

While that Ford 420 isn't the prettiest looking of the bunch, it's important to remember that it certainly is the most practical of the 3 with that loader and canopy.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok I made up my mind. It was between the 420 which reminds me of my 3400 which is not to pritty but goes all day long at what ever you throw at it. But decided on the mowers cycle because of its originality and functionality. To me this one off is truely great. 
Good luck to all


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I pull the handle.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I voted for number 5


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I voted!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

nearing the half way point in the voting time cycle


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

willys55 said:


> nearing the half way point in the voting time cycle


Now 2/3rds of the way there and not even .01% of our members have voted!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Giving this another bump. Hoping we can make 30 votes this cycle. Come on new members!


----------



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

I voted. I think? It won't let me vote twice so I'm assuming my first vote counted.?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You're in sir! Thank you!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

after bumping comes thumping.............................and if that don't work, we are going to start brain dusting folks around here, (something my momma would say just before wacking me in the back of the head)...


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

It won’t let me vote again either, the whole vote early and vote often won’t work here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I could arrange that Ben! This is part of the reason why I added the 4th choice thinking that maybe the majority of our membership thinks that tractors suck, and was holding off. It'd sure be neat to see the vote count hit 30.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I think there needs to be prizes. Everyone likes prizes. Do we have any tractorforum swag? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

A few years back, Austin, Keith's friend, had started a forum, and put up a $50 gift card raffle giveaway for folks from this forum, who made 20 posts at his forum, to be eligible. This forum was absolutely hopping for a week straight with as many as 300 members on here at a time. We also used to give out tractorforum.com decals.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Correction, that was a $50 gas card.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I could use another decal, the last one left on the cub cadet!


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mine went down the road when I sold my 1994 Toyota truck. After several years, it was still holding up fine.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I think part of the problem might be that you can only vote from the full desktop version of the website. Neither the mobile version or the app enable voting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No kidding? Well, that probably makes a huge difference no doubt.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I can’t even see the poll in the mobile app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

On the mobile site I can see the poll but I can’t vote.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

You gotta log on to the web page to vote 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, get loggin' and let's see if we can get some of our new members voting here. Be a player and vote. If you can't make up your mind, we can help!


----------



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

I would like a participation award. LOL


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Tractor Beam said:


> A few years back, Austin, Keith's friend, had started a forum, and put up a $50 gift card raffle giveaway for folks from this forum, who made 20 posts at his forum, to be eligible. This forum was absolutely hopping for a week straight with as many as 300 members on here at a time. We also used to give out tractorforum.com decals.


I would be happy with a new tractor forum sticker.


----------

